# Contador con 7476



## Shirosekai (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad veran estoy tratando de simular un contador con FF JK que cuente de 0-9 con el 7476, ahora bien estoy usando dos simuladore el multisims 10 y el liveware el problema es que en multisims no hace el conteo y en el livewire cuenta hasta 9 pero al recetearse salta a el 4, y cuenta a 9 para volver a 4, asi va... ahora bien me gustaria saber si es que estoy haciendo algo mal, este es solo una parte de un reloj digital que debo hacer con el 7476 con que este contador me funcione puedo hacer los minutos y las horas dejo ambos circuitos para que los vean, saludos y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## willyfv (Nov 7, 2010)

Shirosekai tu circuito esta bien simulalo en proteus y veras que funciona al 100%


----------



## reactancia (Nov 7, 2010)

tu similacion funciona bien no se que fallo veras


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 7, 2010)

OK intentare con el proteus tendre que descargarlo sabes de donde lo puedo sacar


----------



## willyfv (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.labcenter.co.uk/


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 7, 2010)

Gracias apenas instale el programa les aviso como me fue, saludos


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 7, 2010)

Bueno aqui estoy de nuevo, ya tengo casi armado el reloj pero tengo un problema cuando llego a la parte de las horas que segun como debe de trabajar seria de 00-11 pero como el 3 contador debe de darle el pulso al JK que cuenta solo 0-1, si lo reseteo el 3 en 10, para que llegue hasta 1 o sea se resetee cuando llegue a 02 (01) no logro que lo haga trate usando una OR cuyas entradas serian 2 NAND una que se conecta a la salida 2 y otra a la 4, mientras que la segunda se conecta en la salida del ultimo JK y a la 2 del 3er contador, la idea era que ya sea que cuando se activen las salidas 2 y 4 se reseteara em 10 y cuando ocurra que el JK este en alto y el contador en 2 tambien se reseteara pero no funciona espero que alguien me pueda ayudar que es lo unico que me falta para que funcione el proyecto.
Adjunto el diagrama en proteus, saludos


----------



## willyfv (Nov 8, 2010)

No entiendo como quieres hacer tu relosj trata de explicarte mejor, otra  cosa lo quieres hacer en formato de 12 horas o 24 horas...saludos

Mira la modificacion nueva en tu circuito y me cuentas


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 8, 2010)

Gracias por el circuito pero mi versión del proteus no lo habre XD bueno en todo caso ya logre completarlo al final solo tuve que usar una XOR para el conteo de 0 a 11, dejo el circuito para aque que le sirva.


----------



## pawino (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola el motivo de esta pregunta es para poder resolver un problema que me surgio al momento de simular mi proyecto de un circuito secuencial descendente de 3 bits. ya que al principio si me da los datos requeridos,pero al regresar la cuenta no sigue las condiciones que tengo. ...

bien aqui esta mi proyecto simulado y no se que es lo que me salio mal


----------



## miguelus (Ene 5, 2014)

Buenos días.

A ver si esto te puede ayudar 




El Pulsador "7" pone el Contador a 7
El Pulsador CLK decrementa la cuenta, cuando el Contador llega a "0" no cuenta más.

Sal U2


----------



## pato.vargas (May 11, 2018)

Hola a Todos:

Tengo el siguiente circuito, pero no me funciona...
Alguien me podría ayudar y decir qué hay de malo...???

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2018)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

